# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik heb mijn wensen vastgelegd in een wilsverklaring

## Leontien

Er is een meldactie gehouden van patiëntenkoepel NPCF waar bijna 11.000 mensen aan deelnamen. Daaruit blijkt dat veel mensen niet hun wensen in een wilsverklaring vastleggen. Veel mensen denken er wel over na, maar doen er dan verder niets mee. Of het is nog een moeilijk om keuze te maken die nog niet aan de orde zijn of ze weten niet hoe ze een wilsverklaring kunnen opstellen.

Nu ben ik benieuwd of jij je wensen hebt vastgelegd of niet. Heb je dit ook besproken met je naasten?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel je antwoord toe!

----------


## christel1

Ik heb er al over nagedacht maar nog niets vastgelegd. Ik zou er wel eens werk moeten van maken eerlijk gezegd. Natuurlijk ben ik nog relatief jong om zoiets al vast te leggen maar ja je weet nooit wanneer je einde komt. Ook een euthanasieverklaring zou ik moeten gaan halen op het gemeentehuis of afdrukken via internet en dan laten invullen door 3 artsen maar hier in B houden ze er echt bijna geen rekening mee met wat de patiënt wil, zeker niet in katholieke ziekenhuizen zijn ze niet erg happig om je euthanasie verklaring voor echt te nemen. Je stapt niet uit het leven zoals je wilt hier. 

Neem nu bij beginnende dementie, dan zou ik stappen kunnen ondernemen om euthanasie verklaring op te stellen maar als het heel snel gaat zoals bij mijn mama dan ben ik al dement voor ik kan verklaren dat ik euthanasie wil en je moet nog bij je zinnen zijn want anders doen ze het gewoon niet. 

En dan is het ook nog een arts vinden die het wil doen... de katholieke kerk speelt hier nog een grote rol en dat vind ik persoonlijk niet kunnen eerlijk gezegd, je kiest voor iets en dan moet je wil gerespecteerd worden. 

Mijn kinderen weten wel al dat ik wil gecremeerd worden en dat ik geen kerkelijke begrafenis wil maar dat is ook alles... ik ga alles wel eens op een lijstje zetten. En bewaren thuis en bij mijn vriend zodat er later geen discussie is over hoe en wat er moet gebeuren. Mijn zus had dit ook gedaan maar haar einde is te vroeg gekomen en ze had haar wilsverklaring opgesteld op haar pc maar er een paswoord op gezet dus niemand kon eraan... Spijtig genoeg dus..

----------


## appy

Via mijn vrijwilligerswerk als belastinginvuller kwam ik in contact met een notaris die tijdens een evaluatiebijeenkomst een lezing gaf over levenstestamenten en het nut daarvan. Mijn vrouw en ik hebben nu allebei zo'n levenstestament opgesteld. Het is officieel geregistreerd. Tevens heeft de notaris onze oude testamenten bekeken. Die zijn nu ook herzien.
Het kost natuurlijk wat, maar het is fijn dat een en ander goed is geregeld.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb nog geen wilsverklaring, maar mijn paps en mijn broertje weten wel dat ik niet als kasplantje wil eindigen. 
Ik heb wel in mijn donor verklaring staan dat ze alles wat ze van mij kunnen gebruiken ook mogen gebruiken.
Wilsverklaring en zo'n verklaring voor al dan niet beademen in bepaalde gevallen die wil ik nog op laten stellen.
Is alleen jammer dat ondanks zulke verklaringen de wens van de patient niet altijd gerespecteerd wordt door de hulpverleners, maar dat is een ander verhaal...

----------

